# OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele



## muertel (31. Januar 2011)

*OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Der Streamingdienst "OnLive"  (www.onlive.com) scheint derzeit frei zugänglich für jederman zu sein.


*Was ist "OnLive"?*

"OnLive ist eine interaktive Kompressionsmethode für Computergrafik und eine Games-on-Demand-Plattform, die auf Video-on-Demand basiert. Sie funktioniert im Sinne des Cloud Computing und wurde für Videospiele entwickelt. Die Spiele werden auf Hochleistungs-Servern installiert und ausgeführt. Dort wird die rechenintensive Hauptarbeit der 3D-Berechnungen und die Kompression der Bilddaten mit OnLive durchgeführt. Der Spieler sendet seine entsprechenden Eingabedaten an den Server worauf dieser sie verarbeitet und die fertigen Videobilder zurücksendet." (_wikipedia.de - Wikipedia, die freie Enzyklopdie)_

Ich habe mich registriert, eine 880kb große Datei runtergeladen, installiert und schon kann es losgehen! Das Menü ist schick, es gibt einige nette Spiele, welche man für 30 Minuten testen kann (F.E.A.R, Dirt2, Borderlands, UT3, Silent Hunter 5 und einige mehr)

Getestet wurden die Spiele auf meinem Spielerechner (Phenom II, 8800GT, 4GB Ram), einen iMac und einem Netbook (!!).

Einzig die hohe Latenz macht z.b. Shooter unspielbar - allerdings sind derzeit nur Server in den USA am Start, interessant wäre die Sache, wenn mal Server hier in Europa/Deutschland am Start sind.

Im Anhang noch ein Bild von Dirt2 auf meinem Netbook (Asus EEE), läuft flüssig mit sehr feiner Grafik 



P.s.: Das ist die erste News von mir, hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht - wollte euch eigentlich nur mal auf diesen Dienst aufmerksam machen und euch ermuntern, das mal auszuprobieren!

P.p.s.: Bitte berücksichtigt, dass die hohe Latenz durch den Standort der Server bedingt ist. Es darf nun diskutiert werden


----------



## doodlez (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

mag ja ganz schön sein, wird aber was kosten, und ich persönlich habe gern meine Daten auf meinem Pc und nicht irgendwo anders, dazu kommt noch das man ne gewisse Bandbreite brauch um wohl richtig spielen zu können


----------



## muertel (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Stell dir vor, es gibt keine Demo für ein Spiel:

Bei OnLive kannst du (derzeit leider nicht sehr viele) Spiele 30 Minuten lang testen - die Vollversion, keine beschnittene Demo oder ähnliches. Ausserdem kannst du, egal welche Hardware du hast, ein Spiel probespielen. Eine Runde Dirt2 mit einem Netbook? Am BüroPc schnell mal Crysis 2 antesten? Kein Problem.

Ein Netbook hat sogar Probleme mit CS 1.6 (viel Rauch...) - bei Onlive hingegen laufen alle angebotenen Spiele in ziemlich annehmbarer Optik (immer besser als gar nicht spielen, oder ^^)

Grafikwunder braucht man nicht erwarten, allerdings bekommt man einen schönen Einblick ins Gameplay  

Bezügl. Bandbreite hatte ich vergessen: Ich habe hier eine 8Mbit Leitung und damit läufts sehr gut, bis auf die angesprochene Latenz.


----------



## doodlez (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Spiele spielen hat eigentlich im Büro nix zu suchen und selbst wenns super auf nem Netbook läuft, grässlich auf nem kleinem Bildschirm


----------



## muertel (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Es ging mir hier eigentlich mehr um die Technik als um "Gaming" an und für sich, aber sicherlich hast du recht: Ich spiele auch lieber auf meinem TV/Monitor, ich spiele auch lieber am Spielerechner, im Büro wird nur gearbeitet und überhaupt.... 

Dennoch finde ich die Technik beeindruckend, bin überrascht wie gut es funktioniert (wenn man sich vor Augen hält WIE es funktioniert) und habe schon die Chance genutzt auf meiner Couch gemütlich rumgammelnd ein paar Spiele auszuprobieren (auf einem grässlich kleinen Netbook) um mich zu entscheiden, ob ich diese kaufen werde oder nicht


----------



## doodlez (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

wie du selbst sagt nur um zu probieren, denn selbst Offlinespiele kann man wohl noch einigermaßen spielen aber selbst da wird es eine Verzögerung geben, denn ich denke nicht das jeder ne Leitung hat die nen Ping von max 10 hat und bei Onlinespielen wird es noch schwerer, denn da kommt erst mal dein Ping zu onlive und dann noch zum Spieleserver dazu und das is man bestimmt schon bei min nem 60er Ping. Interesant isses auf jedenfall, bin ma gespannt was da noch so kommt


----------



## muertel (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Du kannst es ja mal versuchen, die Zugangssoftware ist nur 880kb gross (klein) - die Hardware vom Pc ist ja  egal :p

(Ich kenne da einige Leute, welche noch mit alten Notebooks mit Onboard-Grafik unterwegs sind inkl. Intel Celeron CPU und derzeit Assassins Creed 2 zocken... für diese ist das so wie eine Offenbarung  )


----------



## NCphalon (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Habs eben auchma Dirt2 auf meinem Netbook (IdeaPad S10-2, N280, 945GSE, 1GB, 1280x720) ausprobiert, lief eigentlich richtig gut, ich nehme mal an, dass die Distanz zu den Servern für die Verzögerung verantwortlich war. Ich hoffe dass die bald welche nach Europa oder sogar Deutschland stellen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Totgeburt sondergleichen ... mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.



War mal kostenplfichtig, inzwischen ist der Service an sich mangels Erfolgs umsonst ... wer da sein Geld reinsteckt ist selber schuld.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Totgeburt sondergleichen ... mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> War mal kostenplfichtig, inzwischen ist der Service an sich mangels Erfolgs umsonst ... wer da sein Geld reinsteckt ist selber schuld.



Kann nur zu stimmen !!


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Meine Meinung dazu: nette Alternative, speziell für MMOs, bei denen sowieso eine schnelle Internetanbindung von Nöten ist, speziell auf Netbooks, UMPCs und Smartphones

Aber auch langfristig kein wirklicher Ersatz für einen richtigen Gaming PC oder ein leistungsfähiges Notebook

Eher noch eine Konkurrenz für Konsolen...



> War mal kostenplfichtig, inzwischen ist der Service an sich mangels Erfolgs umsonst


 
Das sieht sicherlich anders aus: ist eigentlich kostenpflichtig, aktuell läuft nur eine Werbeaktion aufgrund der es aktuell kostenlos ist

Der Unterhalt der Server ist sicher nicht billig, wäre OnLive wirklich einfach nicht erfolgreich wäre es einfach abgeschaltet worden...

Ich bin aber grundsätzlich ebenfalls der Meinung, dass die Bedeutung des Cloudgamings oft maßlos überschätzt wird; eine Existenzberechtigung hat es aber sicher


----------



## muertel (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Ich bedauere, dass nicht eine größere Auswahl an Games zur Verfügung steht. Das 30 Minuten testen hat schon was, man braucht nicht lange Demos runterladen sondern Spiel aussuchen, starten, probieren...

Auch wenn es mal keine Demo gibt kann man sich eine Meinung über ein Spiel bilden - für Leute mit schwacher Hardware ist es natürlich auch eine tolle Möglichkeit, Games zu zocken.

Ich werde diese Entwicklung auch gespannt weiterverfolgen... die User hier, welche das gleich verteufeln bzw. als Nonsense abstempeln verstehe ich nicht:

Was genau ist denn sooo schlecht an diesem Dienst (Problem mit den Latenzen mal aussen vor gelassen, wir wissen noch nicht wie das aussieht wenn die Server hier stehen)??? Wenn jemand das Grafik-Argument anbringen will, niemand verbietet euch, die Spiele im Handel zu kaufen und traditionell daheim zu zocken.


----------



## doodlez (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

naja mal getestet, wie schon gesagt wurde ziemliche Latenzen, Die Grafik kann man hinnehmen is recht ok, das riesen Prob ist einfach, keine Steamspiele bzw die Hauptsachlich mit irgendwelches Onlinekontent haben, Onlinepflicht was bei Steam ja oft bemängelt wird, mein einziges Plus aber ist die Broadcastfunktion die um einiges schöner ist, aber liegt wohl einfach dran das es Kein Heimrechner Streams sondern ein Server, größtes Problem ist wohl, werden die Server mal abgeschaltet haste garnichts mehr, kein Spiel, kein Key und auch keine CD/DVD


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



> die User hier, welche das gleich verteufeln bzw. als Nonsense abstempeln verstehe ich nicht



Ich denke, das basiert auf der (nicht ganz unbegründeten) Angst, dass die Spielepublisher aus DRM Überlegungen früher oder später auf die normale PC Version verzichten und nurnoch eine Streaming Version anbieten...


----------



## muertel (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Ich denke, dass sich mit so einem Dienst noch mehr "Casual Gamer" angesprochen werden - muss Mary von nebenan derzeit doch ein wenig auf die Hardware achten, wenn sie das neue "Die SIMS" spielen will (welches sie bei ihrer Freundin gesehen hat), kann sie in Zukunft einfach nach Hause gehen, ihr altes Notebook rauskramen und loszocken...

Bis Pc-Spiele aus Geschäften verschwinden, wird noch sehr viel Zeit vergehen - mit so einem Streamingdienst können nur Kunden erreicht werden, welche über eine entsprechende Breitbandverbindung verfügen.

Dennoch bin ich sehr positiv überrascht, mein EEE hat sogar Probleme ein HD-Youtube Video ruckelfrei wiederzugeben und gerade eben habe ich eine Viertelstunde "Mafia II" darauf gezockt - das fasziniert mich doch schon irgendwie


----------



## Junkie2003 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

ich hab mich auch gerade mal daran versucht!
nette idee man kann metro 2033 auch auf deutsch stellen und zocken aber die grafik lässt einwenig zu wünschen übrig. besonders auf meinem full hd monitorXD(fehlendes AA und dx 11 nicht zuvergessen), aber grundsätzlich finde ich es nicht schlecht. mal shen was es wird wenn server auf unserem kontinet stehen!^^
lustig würde ich es finden auf meinem iphone ne runde dirt2 oder gta4 so zuzocken. das soll auch irgendwann funzen!
amgeilsten wäre wenn steam das als zusatzdienst anbieten würde und man dann seine bibliothek auch auf anderen geräten ohne viel installaufwand nutzenkann(natürlich mit abstrichen in grafik etc) man sich dann aber das installieren sparen kann und trotzdem auf dem highendboliden zuhaus volle kontrolle hätte( ach ich fang schon an zuträumen)


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Je nach dem wie viele OnLive User es später sein werden, kömnnte mit der Masse der User einige Nachteile auftreten:

Schlechter Ping
Eingabe/Ausgabe Verzögerungen
Verbindungsabrisse (siehe UBI Kopierschutz)
Nutzbar nur für User mit entsprechender Bandbreite

Idee ist OK was draus wird... zeigt die Zeit


----------



## FabulousBK81 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Also die idee ansich ist ja nicht schlecht,obwohl für mich nur ein richtiger pc zum zocken in frage kommt...Bei Onlive ist Eingabe/Ausgabe verzögerungen ja voll miesobwohl ich eine recht gute leitung hab(20mbit/s).Fear und Nba hab ich getestet aber es macht keinen spass...erstens weil ich`s von meinem rechner anderst gewohnt bin und zweitens die verzögerungszeiten gehn mal gar nicht klar!


----------



## INU.ID (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



muertel schrieb:


> Das 30 Minuten testen hat schon was, man braucht nicht lange Demos runterladen sondern Spiel aussuchen, starten, probieren...




In der Tat, das hat was.


----------



## KrHome (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Hab es eben auch mal getestet:

Furchtbare Optik. Total vermatschtes Bild. Ich bekomme davon (ungelogen) Kopfschmerzen. Bei Kameraschwenks hässliche Blockartefakte. 

Die Games können so garnicht ihr volles Potenzal entfalten. Ich hatte jedenfalls keine Lust großartig lange zu spielen. Hab bei keinem Game die 30 Minuten durchgehalten.

Zum Lag sage ich erstmal nichts, da das bei Servern am anderen Ende der Welt so zu erwarten war. Versteht sich von selbst, dass es so unspielbar ist. 

Teilweise ruckeln die Spiele und werden offensichtlich nur mit Konsolengrafik berechnet. Durch die Bildkompression wird letztlich aber nichtmal die erreicht.

Man kann den Dienst derzeit als Demoservice nutzen um sich die Games dann "real" zu kaufen, was aber sicherlich nicht im Sinne von OnLive sein dürfte.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Hohe Latenzen, keine wählbare Auflösung, zumindest bekommt man nicht wirklich die Native Auflösung des Monitors, demnach schlechte Bildqualität. 

Totgeburt. Zumindest für Spieler die wert auf Grafik und einer schnellen Eingabe legen. Für mich persönlich der Witz schlechthin. Wenn alles darauf umgestellt werden sollte, sich das tatsächlich durchsetzt, hat der PC als Spieleplatform keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr. Den die Vorteile eines guten PCs können in keinster weise genutzt werden. Bildqualität auf Talfahrt... aber auf eine gehörig Talfahrt. Da ist man ja mit einer Konsole besser dran. 

Dazu kann man Spiele nicht verkaufen, hat sie nicht in der Hand und man ist völlig abhängig von der Internetverbindung. Ne ne.... da ist ja STEAM besser. Und das meide ich schon wo es geht. 

Völliger Bockmist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Wenn sich das mit den Latenzen bessert, könnte es aber für mobiles Gaming durchaus brauchbar sein. 
Man bräuchte dafür ja nur ein Netbook.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das sieht sicherlich anders aus: ist eigentlich kostenpflichtig, aktuell läuft nur eine Werbeaktion aufgrund der es aktuell kostenlos ist
> 
> Der Unterhalt der Server ist sicher nicht billig, wäre OnLive wirklich einfach nicht erfolgreich wäre es einfach abgeschaltet worden...
> 
> Ich bin aber grundsätzlich ebenfalls der Meinung, dass die Bedeutung des Cloudgamings oft maßlos überschätzt wird; eine Existenzberechtigung hat es aber sicher


Nope. Ein paar Monate nach Start von OnLive hatte sich der Geschäftsführer in einer Pressemitteilung derart geäussert dass der Service "so erfolgreich sei dass man diesen nun kostenlos anbieten könne". Wer ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann der kommt schnell darauf dass die Abonnentenzahl wohl eher unter den Erwartungen war - warum sollte man einen derart hardware/kostenintensiven Service sonst kostenlos anbieten?! Imo zehren die derzeit von ihrem Startkapital und hoffen mit einem kostenlosen Grundservice genug Spieler ins Abo locken zu können für später ... 


Man muss sich ja klar machen wovon wir hier reden: Im Worst Case muss Onlive ALLEN Abonnenten mehr oder minder gleichzeitig den Spielebetrieb garantieren könnnen, das erfordert enormen Hardwareeinsatz (Spiele @ Max Settins @ 720p wenn ich mich da recht entsinne, das Ganze anschliessend halt noch umgewandelt in einen Videostream), und diese Hardware muss immer verfügbar sein, unabhängig davon ob grad wirklich wer spielen will oder nicht (ob es wirklich Betreiber von Rechenzentren gibt die alternativ Kapazitäten mit "diesen" speziellen Anforderungen vermieten dass die Server spielefähig sind sei mal dahin gestellt, OnLive wird wohl eigene Zentren betreiben müssen da das wohl kein externer Anbieter machen dürfte), was permanente laufende Kosten auf einem nicht unerheblichen Niveau bedeutet - kein Vergleich zu reinen Distributoren wie Steam oder Impulse, wo in erster Linie ein paar Content-Server für die Downloads sowie Server für das Steam Community-Netzwerk und den Store/Website bereit gestellt werden müssen.

 Ich lehne mich da wohl nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster dass z.B. Steam als grösster Downloadanbieter für die selbe Anzahl User die spielen möchte wesentlich weniger Hardwarepower zur Verfügung stellen muss als Onlive, welche ja nicht nur einmalig ein paar GiB an Daten versenden, sondern diese auch permanent in adäquater Qualität berechnen und als Video zu den Usern streamen müssen. Und dass dieser Grundservice kostenlos angeboten werden kann auf Dauer ist zumindest anzweifelungswürdig .... dass die rein von den Spieleverkäufen/Abos leben können ist unwahrscheinlich, schliesslich wollen die Publisher für jede Spielelizenz ja auch Geld sehen .... und liest man sich mal die AGBs von OnLive durch dass die "erst mal" nur bis zu einem Datum ~2 Jahre in der Zukunft den Spielebetrieb für Käufer garantieren bei "dieser" höchst risikoreichen Geschäftsidee dann läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter. 

Und das ist nur mal das Grundlegende an Kritik bezogen auf den Service an sich, von technischen Problemen wie mangeldnem Breitbandinternet oder dem Ping in MP-Spielen sowie ZWANGSWEISE verzerrten Streams in irgendeiner Weise ("richtiges" HD oder gar FullHD ohne Artefakte, Ghosting, Schlieren, Blockbildung oder Verpixelung irgendeiner Art, so wie man es auf dem heimischen High-End PC haben könnte zu Streamen ist nur absolut unkomprimiert möglich, und da kommt man mit deren - so glaube ich - ~5MBit an benötigter Leitung vorne und hinten nicht hin, geht einfach nicht) habe ich noch gar nicht angefangen zu reden ...


----------



## Cola_Colin (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Hmm, tja ist aber eben auch nur was für Leute mit schnellem DSL... bei meinem 6Mbit Anschluss, der durch dörfliche Verhältnisse eher auf 2Mbit rausläuft gibt es nur eine Fehlermeldung und das wars.

An sich denke ich zwar, dass es eine recht interessante Idee ist, aber dass OnLive ein Erfolg wird bezweilfe ich auch sehr stark. Zu wenig Interesse, dass durch die bei weitem nicht überall verhandene schnelle Internetanbindung nur weiter gebremst wird, bei zu hohen Serverkosten.

Nette technische Spielerei, mehr nicht.

Interessant wäre ja mal ein ähnliches System für den Privatanwender, d.h. mein Rechner zu hause berechnet das Spiel, dass auf meinem Netbook gespielt wird. Gibt es sowas eigentlich auch schon ?


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



> Nope. Ein paar Monate nach Start von OnLive hatte sich der Geschäftsführer in einer Pressemitteilung derart geäussert dass der Service "so erfolgreich sei dass man diesen nun kostenlos anbieten könne". Wer ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann der kommt schnell darauf dass die Abonnentenzahl wohl eher unter den Erwartungen war - warum sollte man einen derart hardware/kostenintensiven Service sonst kostenlos anbieten?! Imo zehren die derzeit von ihrem Startkapital und hoffen mit einem kostenlosen Grundservice genug Spieler ins Abo locken zu können für später ...



Die Frage ist: woher hat ein Startup Unternehmen so viel Geld für derartige Aktionen? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller das ganze zu bewerben oder auf andere Länder auszuweiten?

Die Frage ist auch: wie erfolgreich ist das ganze in den USA? Dort wird es immerhin im Gegensatz zu den USA aktiv vermarktet, dort gibt es auch brauchbare Latenzen



> Man muss sich ja klar machen wovon wir hier reden: Im Worst Case muss Onlive ALLEN Abonnenten mehr oder minder gleichzeitig den Spielebetrieb garantieren könnnen, das erfordert enormen Hardwareeinsatz (Spiele @ Max Settins @ 720p wenn ich mich da recht entsinne, das Ganze anschliessend halt noch umgewandelt in einen Videostream), und diese Hardware muss immer verfügbar sein, unabhängig davon ob grad wirklich wer spielen will oder nicht (ob es wirklich Betreiber von Rechenzentren gibt die alternativ Kapazitäten mit "diesen" speziellen Anforderungen vermieten dass die Server spielefähig sind sei mal dahin gestellt, OnLive wird wohl eigene Zentren betreiben müssen da das wohl kein externer Anbieter machen dürfte), was permanente laufende Kosten auf einem nicht unerheblichen Niveau bedeutet - kein Vergleich zu reinen Distributoren wie Steam oder Impulse, wo in erster Linie ein paar Content-Server für die Downloads sowie Server für das Steam Community-Netzwerk und den Store/Website bereit gestellt werden müssen.



So schlimm ist es wohl nicht ganz; allem Anschein nach sind die Settings doch nicht ganz auf max und 720p Auflösung ist für heutige Verhältnisse doch sehr gering... den Codierungsaufwand darf man aber nicht unterschätzen

Desweiteren muss man sicherlich nicht jedem angemeldeten Spieler eine feste Hardware zuteilen, sodass alle gleichzeitig spielen können; wenn man ein Hardware:Spieler Verhältnis von 1:2 hat reicht das wahrscheinlich selbst in Extremsituationen locker aus- wenn nicht gibt es eben eine Warteschlange; ungenutzte Hardware könnte anderweitig in der Cloud genutzt werden



> Interessant wäre ja mal ein ähnliches System für den Privatanwender, d.h. mein Rechner zu hause berechnet das Spiel, dass auf meinem Netbook gespielt wird. Gibt es sowas eigentlich auch schon ?



Ja, gibt es, etwa TeamViewer oder Windows Remote Desktop (ab XP); ob und unter welchen Bedingungen man damit spielen kann weiß ich nicht

-> Es wird langfristig eine Nieschenanwendung bleiben und weder richtige Gaming PCs noch Notebooks ersetzen

-> aber ich denke, dass die Niesche durchaus existiert und das sie garnicht so klein ist...


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



muertel schrieb:


> Der Streamingdienst "OnLive"  (Temporarily Down for Maintenance) scheint derzeit frei zugänglich für jederman zu sein.
> 
> 
> *Was ist "OnLive"?*
> ...



Die Server für Europa stehen schon, müssen nur noch irgendwas software mäsiges machen.
Interessant wäre es sicher mit LTE onlive zu benutzen...


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



> Interessant wäre es sicher mit LTE onlive zu benutzen...



Ich denke, dass die Bandbreite nur unter Idealbedingungen dafür ausreicht... Verbindungsabbrüche oder auch nur ein Einbrechen der Bandbreite unter einen bestimmten, garnicht so geringen, Wert führen immerhin zu einem lästigen Disconnect

Aber nicht nur die Bandbreite ist ein Problem, auch die Latenz; LTE soll hier zwar ein massiver Fortschritt gegenüber den bisherigen Mobilfunktechnologien, die in dieser Hinsicht ja eher katastrophal waren, sein aber ob das ausreicht ist fraglich; Optimisten sprechen von 10ms Latenz ins Festnetz bei LTE, die Realität liegt wohl eher bei 30ms; für langsame Spiele sollte das aber bereits ausreichen, Egoshooter sind bis auf weiteres kaum machbar- auch im Festnetz bei sehr guter Anbindung an die Server sind schnelle Spiele aber wohl nicht ganz das Wahre


----------



## Kasjopaja (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



muertel schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, es gibt keine Demo für ein Spiel:
> .



DAS ist mal n Argument. Das mit den Demos die in Absehbarerzeit bald nicht mehr Exisiteiren. Das is n Punkt der mich Richtig ankotzt. Allerdings würde ich da auch nicht OnLive als Alternative wählen. Bisher hab ich mir dann die Games erst gar nicht mehr gekauft. 

Ich sehs auch nicht ein die sturheit und Faulheit der Entwickler mit blinder Kaufsucht zu belohnen. Da lass ich das lieber und Spiele lieber Eve. 


Angesichts der Tatsache das ich mir bsp.weise Games ohnehin nur kaufe wenn ich sie angespielt habe, machts OnLive mittels meiner 50Mbit Leitung sinnlos. Steam, Ea Downloadmanager und co lassen grüßen. 

Ich mags unkompliziert. Ich setz mein Rechner auf, klatsch Steam drauf und der lädt mir meine Games über nacht auf die Platte. Und am nächsten tach kann gezockt werden, ohne erst Patches und der gleiche suchen zu müssen. 
OnLive wird sich nen kleinen Kundenstamm aufbauen und das wars. Es ist eben nichts für LanPartys, nichts für Shooter (Selbst in Deutschland mit der dicksten leitung) und nichts für leute die unterwegs (Reisen) sind. Dort an den Mobilien Einsatzzwecken kannste das Knicken. Für Konsolen wärs n guter Ansatz meiner Meinung nach. Aber fürn PC, ich weiß ja nicht.

@Cola_Colin
"Interessant wäre ja mal ein ähnliches System für den Privatanwender, d.h. mein Rechner zu hause berechnet das Spiel, dass auf meinem Netbook gespielt wird. Gibt es sowas eigentlich auch schon ?"

Ne, gibts nicht. Mit Teamviewer ist es nicht mal spielbar wenn einer ne 32mb und der andere ne 50 mbit leitung hat. hab ich ausprobiert. Ausser Standbilder kommt da nix an.


----------



## Psytis (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das "simples" PCoIP. das läuft auch bei uns in der firma nur nicht mit Spielen.
was das hier angesprochene Hardware/Spieler verhältniss angeht, mit 1:2 kommst nicht hin. CPU, RAM und HDD kannst ja noch über die VM gut aufteilen, aber bei der Grafikkarte gibts probleme. dass da wirklich jeder eine hardwareseiteige Grafikunterstützung bekommen kann, muss auch für jeden eine Graka da sein. Einige VM programme können auch die Grakaleistung weiterleiten, andere können da aber auch nur eine virtuellen Graka zur verfügung stellen. Ein automatisches wechseln der Graka zwischen den VMs ist auch nicht unproblematisch. soviel ich weiss geht das wenn man die richtige VM software hat auch nur mit den topmodellen der quaddro serie, ein aufteilen der grakaleistung geht aber auch nicht (dass 2 gleichzeitig eine graka verwenden).

hier mal ein paar infos zu PCoIP EVGA | EVGA PCoIP | EVGA PCoIP
hier noch infod zu NV-MultiOS system NVIDIA SLI MULTI-OS bietet die erste virtualisierte Grafik-Workstation

@Kasjopaja

wegen den Standbildern in Teamview
was für ne Auflösung wolltest du über Teamview übertragen?? ein unkomprimiertes Signal bekommst du nie über so ne Leitung, mit der dazupassenden SW und Kompression geht das, bekommst aber auch Latenzen rein.


----------



## Xate (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



Cola_Colin schrieb:


> ....
> Interessant wäre ja mal ein ähnliches System für den Privatanwender, d.h. mein Rechner zu hause berechnet das Spiel, dass auf meinem Netbook gespielt wird. Gibt es sowas eigentlich auch schon ?





Kasjopaja schrieb:


> ....
> @Cola_Colin
> "Interessant wäre ja mal ein ähnliches System für den Privatanwender, d.h. mein Rechner zu hause berechnet das Spiel, dass auf meinem Netbook gespielt wird. Gibt es sowas eigentlich auch schon ?"
> 
> Ne, gibts nicht. Mit Teamviewer ist es nicht mal spielbar wenn einer ne 32mb und der andere ne 50 mbit leitung hat. hab ich ausprobiert. Ausser Standbilder kommt da nix an.




Man könnte das mal mit Windows Server 2008 und RemoteFX testen. Gibts seit dem neuesten Servicepack.



> Lediglich Windows Server 2008 R2 erhält eine wirkliche Neuerung: Die  Redmonder integrieren RemoteFX und Dynamic Memory. Mit RemoteFX können  Administratoren bei Remote-Verbindungen auf grafische Verbesserungen  hoffen. So wird damit ermöglicht 3D-Applikationen,  Silverleight-Anwendungen oder auch Full-Motion-Video per  Remote-Verbindung wiederzugeben.



Windows 7: Service Pack 1 Beta erschienen, Release erst 2011 - Update - microsoft, windows 7, service pack


----------



## ReaCT (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Verdammt, ich dachte gerade, dass meine alte Pentium 4 Röhre doch nochmal ein Game sieht, aber meine GeForce 4200 Ti hat keine Pixelshader 2.0

Aber trotzdem sieht das nicht schlecht aus, vorallem da man so sich auch seine eigene Meinung über ein fertiges Spiel machen kann.


----------



## muertel (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Folgendes Gedankenexperiment:


- Du (_beliebiger User hier im Forum_) bekommst einen High-End-PC geschenkt. Dafür wirst du dir sicherlich neue, coole Games kaufen wollen, sagen wir mal 10 in einem Jahr.

- Du (_beliebiger User hier im Forum_) bekommst einen High-End-PC geschenkt. Darauf sind schon 100 der aktuellsten Games installiert. Du wirst sicherlich fast jedes zumindest mal ausprobieren, vor allem wenn mal Langeweile herrscht. Wenn du dann aber nach einer Stunde feststellst, dass du 3€ bezahlen musst um das Spiel schnell durchzuzocken, werden das sehr viele auch tun.

Hier liegt meiner Meinung nach die "Goldgrube" in Onlive - so wie Spontankäufe mit einer Kreditkarte eher getätigt werden (zwecks Bequemlichkeit), werden sicherlich auch viele mal ein Spiel zocken weil ihnen halt langweilig ist.

Die Betreiber müssen nur ein attraktives Bezahlmodell vorstellen - möglich wäre meiner Meinung nach auch ein durch Werbung finanziertes Modell. Spiele, welche ich nur mal schnell im Singleplayer durchspielen möchte, die ich aber nicht kaufen würde könnten somit auch Umsatz generieren.

Für HardcoreGamer sicherlich uninteressant, aber wenns die Games für umsonst gibt bzw. für wenig Geld könnte man da schon zuschlagen - wer braucht 16AA oder anisot. Filterung bei "World of Goo"? Da spielt dann auch die Latenz eine geringe Rolle 

Könnte man nicht einen Pcgh-Redakteur in ein Flugzeug packen und mal nach Amerika schicken, dass er diesen Dienst mal vor Ort testet?


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Ich habs grad mal auf nem Laptop ausprobiert (Pentium Dual T4200, 4GB Ram, GeForce G105m, 7 32bit und WLAN an 6mBit)...

Erst kam eine Fehlermeldung ("Unable to Proceed" oder so?) also noch einmal beenden und neustarten. Beim nächsten mal meckerte das Ding dann, dass es nur WLAN gibt, und ich solle doch über Kabel ins Internet gehen (sch.. drauf... auf "continue"...), aber es ging dann doch.

Dann ein netter Eingangsstream, bei dem man schon erahnen konnte, wie stark komprimiert wird...

Danach wollte ich Dirt 2 mal ausprobieren:

Im Eingangsvideo kam schon eine Meldung (Network connection blabla), aber es lief weiter.
Ingame war ich erst überrascht, das alles halbwegs flüssig läuft, aber die Steuerung ist echt zum ...


Sollte es in Europa irgendwann mal einen Server geben, wäre es sicher eine schöne Sache für schwache Notebooks, Netbooks oder noch kleinere Geräte.
Dennoch würde ich lieber auf einem mittelklasse PC zocken, als über OnLive.


----------



## Cola_Colin (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

@RemoteDesktop/Teamviewer/etc Diskussion:
Teamviewer hab ich schon häufiger genutzt, teils konnte ich auch zusehen, wie jemand ein Spiel damit startet.... das wird wirklich ein Folge aus Standbildern mit super schlechter Qualität. Das ist sicher komplett ungeeignet für Spiele.

Jetzt Windows Server 2008 zu testen habe ich keine große Lust, klingt aber interessant, dass die 3D-Anwendungen aufzählen. Wenn ich mal richtig schnelles VDSL habe, werde ich das aber mal probieren per Netbook auf meinem Heimpc Crysis zu zocken ;D


----------



## Junkie2003 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

wie ist das mit teamvieer im heimnetzwerk?! also ich lasse auf meinem pc crysis laufen und ssitze im sommer mit meinem NB im garten per n-wlan, restliches netzwerk ist per kabel am gigabit router der 300mbit- w-ln verteilt! obs dann funz?!^^
wäre ein versuch wert wenn mein NB wieder da ist!XD


----------



## replax (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

habs grade auf meinem netbook per wlan getestet und muss sagen, das ich echt positiv überrascht worden bin. metro 2033 in nativer auflösung (netbook hat ja nur 1024x600) auf nem netbook sieht echt gut aus. läuft extrem flüssig, leider nur mit vllt. 0,5sekunden latenz. bei spielen wo es auf die reaktionszeit ankommt (shooter, rennspiele etc) ists dadurch natürlich unspielbar, aber wenn sie server in deutschland aufstellen wirds interessanter. ist natürlich kein gaming pc ersatz und für online-mp wirds wegen der hohen latenz und "geringer" auflösung nicht funktionieren, aber für auf nem netbook ne runde singleplayer zu zocken ist es bestimmt was!


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

habs gerad auch probiert und bin durchweg positiv überrascht... mitm xbox360 pad auch 1a zum zocken 
Grafik ist auch ganz in Ordnung, jedoch darf man keine Wunder erwarten!!
Zum antesten von Spielen auf jedenfall empfehlenswert und für 9,99 Dollar im Monat für leute mit nicht potenter Hardware super!
Was mich sehr überrascht sind die sehr kurzen Ladezeiten.

War aber wieder klar, das hier ein paar Leute quer schiessen und alles schlecht machen.
Muss ein trauriges Leben sein, wenn man immer so pessimistisch ist.


----------



## muertel (1. Februar 2011)

Wird das Xbox-Gamepad ohne Probleme erkannt? Wenn ich mal Zeit habe hänge ich mal mein Netbook an den TV...bin gespannt wie das so rüberkommt, mit Gamepad sollte der Lag auch nicht mehr soo stören 

Grafik: So schlecht ist die Grafik gar nicht, auf meinen EEE würde Dirt2 gar nicht mal starten, egal welche Grafikeinstellungen... Hat jemand die anspielbaren Games zuhause? Dann konnte man mal Vergleichsbilder machen und im direkten Vergleich auf die Grafikeinstellungen schliessen!


----------



## doodlez (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*



muertel schrieb:


> Wird das Xbox-Gamepad ohne Probleme erkannt? Wenn ich mal Zeit habe hänge ich mal mein Netbook an den TV...bin gespannt wie das so rüberkommt, mit Gamepad sollte der Lag auch nicht mehr soo stören
> 
> Grafik: So schlecht ist die Grafik gar nicht, auf meinen EEE würde Dirt2 gar nicht mal starten, egal welche Grafikeinstellungen... Hat jemand die anspielbaren Games zuhause? Dann konnte man mal Vergleichsbilder machen und im direkten Vergleich auf die Grafikeinstellungen schliessen!


 

dirt 2 und world of goo könnt ich für vergleichsbilder anbieten


----------



## muertel (2. Februar 2011)

Dirt2 bitte 

Stell dabei bitte die Auflösung auf 1280*720, denn angeblich kommt der Stream ja in dieser Auflösung...dann kann man sehen, wie sehr das Bild unter der komprimierung leidet  (und natürlich die gleiche szene, versteht sich ja von selbst).

Würdest Du das machen?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Es gab darüber, in einer der letzten Printausgaben, einen kurzen Artikel.
Aber Eure Erfahrungswerte & Gedanken dazu nicht.
Im Artikel stand glaube ich auch, das die schon Konkurrenz haben.


----------



## doodlez (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

hier ma nen Bild mit höchsten einstellungen mit dx 9 sieht irgendwie komisch aus mit 1280x720


----------



## muertel (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Sieht ziemlich verzerrt aus... vielleicht solltest du das Spiel im Fenstermodus ausführen, damit es nicht gestreckt wird auf die Größe deines Monitors?!

Und mach vielleicht ein Bild, wo der Wagen steht, also nicht in Bewegung ist - sonst ist es durch den Blur-Effekt schwieriger zu entscheiden, wie "gut" die Grafik ist


----------



## doodlez (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

so einmal mit normalem Pc und einmal mit Onlive, sieht beides gut aus, man merkt aber wenns über Onlive geht isses nicht so flüssig, das Problem ist auch habe keine Dx11 Grafik eventuell wirds auch noch besser aussehen, bin dennoch überrascht wie gut mein alter Pc mit dem Spiel zurecht kommt mit vollen Einstellungen


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Bin Überrascht, OnLive sieht für mich minimal besser aus. 
Könnte aber auch daran liegen, das es zwei verschiedene Autos und Strecken sind...
Wenns nicht Ruckelt und die Verzögerungen nicht Spürbar wären...könnte man damit solche Games auch mit Atersschwachen Rechnern / LapTops zocken 

Ich für meinen Teil bleibe bei DVD / Steam Games 

Es wäre noch die Frage ob man so auch Black Ops UnCut zocken könnte... usw


----------



## muertel (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Ruckeln tut da gar nichts (jedenfalls bei mir), lediglich die Verzögerungen nerven - die sollen echt mal die Server in D an den Start bringen!!

Ich kann auf den Bildern hier auch keinen großen Unterschied feststellen - wenn man sich mal vor Augen hält, dass das Spiel in dieser Qualität einwandfrei auf meinem Netbook läuft (darauf läuft nicht mal Need for Speed World in den niedrigsten Einstellungen (und das sieht dann schon mehr als bescheiden aus ^^) ) 

@doodlez: Super, danke für die Mühe... Wenns nicht zuviel Umstände macht, könntest du doch mal ein neues Profil erstellen und dann ein neues Game starten - dann solltest du mit exakt den gleichen Wagen auf der gleichen Strecke stehen! Wäre zum Vergleichen natürlich toll


----------



## doodlez (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

so hab noch Trine und Wolrd of Goo gescreent


----------



## muertel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Sehr gut 

Hm, es gibt schon Unterschiede, aber die sind IMO ziemlich klein - bei Trine erkennt man kaum welche, da muss man schon mit der Lupe suchen... und wenn die Alternative lautet "gar nicht spielen" gebe ich mich gerne mit dieser Grafik zufrieden ^^

Nun wäre es sicher noch interessant zu sehen, welche DX-Version man über OnLive bekommt - gibt es ein Spiel (welches natürlich auch bei Onlive im Angebot ist), wo man schon gleich optisch einen Unterschied zwischen DX9 - DX10 - DX11 erkennen kann? (Beispiel Crysis: Sonnenstrahlen unter DX10)?


----------



## Junkie2003 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

also ich habe metro 2033 getestet und das läuft nur in dx 9 bei onlive!
ich habe es auch original und kann es in dx 11 zocken und da fällt schon drastisch auf das die qualität leiden muss ich mach wenn ichs schaff mal n bildervergleich!


----------



## muertel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, warum die Games nur in DX9 berechnet werden. Die Spiele werden ja auf ziemlich leistungsstarken Maschinen berechnet, denen dürfte es schnurzegal sein ob DX8, DX9 oder DX11 ^^

Eigentlich sollte, da man den Stream ja mit einem Video gleichsetzen kann, einzig die Auflösung den limitierenden Faktor darstellen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## doodlez (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

naja selbst wenn es aufm Stream rech gut aussieht, merkt man schon das es nicht auf dem Pc gespielt wird, vorallem wird das Spiel über Onlive etwas kleiner dargestellt, was die Qualität verbessert


----------



## muertel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Ja klar, aber wennn man geschäftlich mal unterwegs ist und nur ein Netbook oder ähnliches mit hat, man sitzt im Hotel und kann entweder:

- surfen, da spielen mit den Dingern unmöglich ist

- auf onlive eine Runde spielen

dann tendiere ich natürlich zur Option Nummer 2.

Ich bin auch gar nicht der Meinung, dass so ein Service klassisches Gaming am Pc ablösen wird oder gar eine Gefahr für feste Datenträger darstellt (dafür ist das Breitbandnetz noch zu schlecht ausgebaut), allerdings bietet es eine super Alternative immer und überall, wenn man Lust hat, zu spielen.

Denn die wenigsten hier werden einen Gaming-Pc und ein Gaming-Notebook haben - meist hat man für die Uni/Schule ein Notebook/Netbook und gezockt wird zuhause am Pc. Ein Spielchen zwischendurch ist aber mit so streamingdiensten immer möglich (Zugfahrt etc....)


----------



## doodlez (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

naja brauchst halt immer ne leitung die Mindestens 600kbs schafft also dsl 6000 wird schon nen bissl schwer


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2011)

Habe es heute Nachmittag getestet. Mein persönliches Fazit:
Never again
Wollte es nutzen um Spiele vor dem Kauf selbst zu testen. Bleibe dann doch aber lieber bei Gameplays und Lets Plays auf Youtube.


----------



## muertel (4. Februar 2011)

Never again?

Kannst du das auch begründen?


----------



## muertel (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Muss diesen Thread nochmals nach vorne holen ^^

Angeblich investierte der Smartphone Hersteller HTC (HTC) rund 40 Mio. Dollar in den Streamingdienst "Onlive". Vielleicht ein Zeichen dafür, dass bald hochwertige Games wie Crysis, Dirt2 oder Assassins Creed auf einem Smartphone spielbar sein werden?

Zuhause zocken, dann unterwegs noch schnell das aktuelle Level beenden bzw. die nächste Zwischensequenz ansehen? Stellt sich nur die Frage nach der Steuerung, aber die Hardware dafür ist ja schnell gebaut (siehe "Playstation Smartphone").

_Quelle:_ Onlive: HTC investiert 40 Millionen US-Dollar in Streamingdienst - Golem.de


----------



## byte1981 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Wenn das alles ohne Probleme funktioniert ,wäre das doch Wahnsinn unterwegs auf dem Smartphone aktuelle PC Games zu zocken.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: OnLive - der Streamingdienst für Pc-Spiele*

Ich frage mich aber ob wir OnLive in näherer Zukunft brauchen würden.

Aktuelle Smartphones sind locker in der Lage PSX und N64 Spiele zu emulieren und es kommt immer mehr Leistung dazu. Währenddessen scheint sich der Leistungsbedarf der 3D Engines nicht so schnell zu steigern.

Und ich habe bedenken, dass das vielleicht ausarten könnte und PC-Spiele nur noch so beziehbar sind, wegen angeblichen Verlusten durch Raubkopien und DRM. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, möchte ich die Bytes auch in meinem Schrank liegen haben und nicht einige hundert Kilometer entfernt bei einem Provider.


----------

